# To all my hairy ladies...



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

Firstly, how old were you when you realized that you were hairy and it wasn't cool?

Secondly, how old were you when you actually did something about it? LOL



For me, I think I had a whisker appear on my chin when I was about 16. Nothing major, and it was remedied with tweezers for a few years. However, by the time I got in my early 20s, if I let  it go, I had a freakin goatee! First, I would get waxed, but I didn't like the redness afterwards, since I went to a salon to have it done. It was so obvious what I had done, for the rest of the day as I went about my business. I then moved onto threading, but as my hairiness got worse, it was just too expensive to go to a threader once a week, so I learned how to wax myself at home, and on days when I didn't plan on going out. These days, I keep it together by using that tweeze gadget by Emjoi. It works great, but I'm thinking of getting a bigger epilator, now that I've gotten used to this tiny one. I don't know how much of a life span this thing has, either... it's been working for two years w/no problems. I'll still use the Sally Hansen wax strips on my cheeks/sideburns from time to time,for my 'stache b/c it's faster. My hairiniess is mostly in the face. I only have to shave my legs once or twice a year, thank goodness.


The reason I bring this up is because my daughter is 14, and has a little ceremony coming up.  I'm wondering if I should get her brows waxed. I've been waxing her 'stache for about 2 years now and I imagine some people would say that's too young. However, she's lighter than me, with the darkest, and I mean JET BLACK hair that I've ever seen, and really long sideburns.  She also has really fine, downy hair that grows past her hairline in the back ( like, on her neck). I don't bother too much with the hair in the back, though since her hair covers it. I remember friends of mine just being hairy becuse their moms said they were too young to get groomed or whatever. I don't want my kid having to deal with that. She'll have plenty of other angst to deal with when she starts high school in the fall.


Just wondering how/when you ladies finally got around to taming the beast!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

I mean I started shaving underarms and legs at 12, and full bikini at 16...but I didn't do anything else until recently. I've learned the hard way that shaving the upper lip=BAD. I get my brows waxed but they grow so unbelievably fast. It's very common though for people to start getting their brows done in middle school-I definitely say the earlier the better. I look back at myself when I was younger and think of how much of a beast I was for letting the brows grow as long as they did. It is the single most effective thing you can do to balance out the face without makeup or anything IMO.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 7, 2008)

haha "taming the beast"

I started waxing at the age of 11. My mum just one day said "i'm not letting you deal with shaving and if i could have done the same i would have (she has eczema and is alergic to wax), so this is what you'll be doing from now on". In no way did i feel like "Oh im soo grown up now" or whatever, because i was old enough to be aware that i was hairier than all the blondie girls that i went to school with, but i was young enough/ naive enough to think they hadn't noticed it yet. It is a chore, but i think it's well worth it.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 7, 2008)

I started shaving my legs at around 11/12 i think, and i think i just did it on my own with a razor i found in my bathroom, i didn't tell my mum or anythiing lol and i've been shaving since. I can't remember when i started to shave my armpits though... as for 'down there' i started shaving when i was 14 i think.

As for the rest of my body hair i just bleach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (including my facial hair)


----------



## JULIA (Jun 7, 2008)

I really, really hate body hair and it just so happens that I've got a lot of "peach fuzz" just all over the place. I hate it so much. I'm determined to get from my neck down laser-treated haha. (which I know is unsafe because hair actually helps to regulate the heat in your body, but whatevs)

As far as when to shave/wax, when hair starts to make you feel self-conscious, then I think it's time to get rid of it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 7, 2008)

I didn't start shaving my legs until I was around 17. The hair on my legs is pretty sparse, not very dark, and I have a medium dark skin tone; so the hair doesn't really show. 

I started shaving my armpits when I was 16, because it grew to the point where it was noticeable when I lifted my arms. 

I just recently started waxing above my top lip. It gets a bit fuzzy. You can't tell in real time but in pictures it shows up, so I just use Veet waxing strips every few weeks.


----------



## rbella (Jun 8, 2008)

Wait.  It's not cool?  J/K.  Started shaving legs and pits around 12 and bikini around 14.  Waxing came into play at 21.  OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!  However, I pluck my brows.  I never seem to get good results from waxing them.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 8, 2008)

Ha I hate my hair. Ever since I was really young my family (esp. brothers!) teased me about how hairy I was, so I hated it from very early in life, haha. I wax now but my mom didn't want me doing anything until 7th grade(I think she wanted me to suffer lol).


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with starting ur daughter now. If she gets used to waxing now, it will be a breeze 4 her when shes older. The hair will more then likely thin out and grow in way slower too by the time shes in her 20's.

She will thank you trust me lol. I wish my mother would have helped me with these things. I learned it all thru trial and error, And it sucked at times. lol


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 9, 2008)

My mom first took me to get my brows waxed when I was 14 or 15, and I wished she'd done it earlier.


----------



## crystalado (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't start waxing my lip until 17!  I know, old!  But my mother isn't the girliest woman and she didn't think it was a problem!  On the other hand, it bothered me!  Here I am a girl who waxes like crazy and my brother still doesn't have a mustache and he is almost 30!  We call him patches!  LOL!  But either way, it is not too young to begin waxing!  

However, as a WOC, I didn't start shaving my legs until I was 18.  Once again, my mother wasn't into it, so neither was I.  However, now...that is a totally different story!


----------



## frocher (Jun 9, 2008)

...........


----------



## choozen1ne (Jun 9, 2008)

I started getting my lip waxed when i was 19 I started shaving it when I was about 13 ( I know horrible to shave ) My mother didn't really understand the level of hair my sister and I dealt with , We got the hairy gene from  Father and she barey has any hair on her body -Now I wax every 4 weeks and I pluck the brows about every other day


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 17, 2008)

I started shaving my legs at around 12/13yrs old, and a-hem, "intimate area" around 15/16. I was a quick developer!

I got diagnosed with PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) and have had laser treatment on my stomach and upper lip/chin and neck.

It's been worth the expense, I've had fantastic success with the laser on my stomach area and relatively good success with facial hair (as that's finer, it doesn't respond as well to the laser).

I now shave my legs, occasionally epilate, and pluck!

I *hate* it though.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohh the troubles we women have!!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 17, 2008)

im pale with very dark hair, so hair removal is a complete must for me!

i started shaving my underarms at around 10 i think, and my legs at around 11. i also started shaving my upper lip (i know! argh!) at about 12 after some boy at my school made a cruel comment. my mum found out what i was doing and made me stop and start waxing and plucking the strays between waxes. i just pluck now, been removing hair from that area for 13 yrs now so its nowhere near as noticeable.

eyebrows i have waxed and i pluck to keep the shape.

i had my first bikini wax at 21 and my first leg and underarm wax at 23. 

recently i bought an epilator that does face and body, ive been epilating my legs and underarms and id say its probably one of the best beauty purchases ive ever made. im working up to using it on my upper lip and bikini area! its quite painful on underarms so im slightly nervous!


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 17, 2008)

I started shaving my legs and underarms when I was around 11, bikini line at around 14. I lived on the beach and did nippers (think running around the beach doing athletic activities in a bikini) and R & R (another surf life saving thing, pretending to resucitate people wearing an *unlined* white swimsuit) so I was really self concious of my body. Unfortunately the shaving had a negative concequence and my bold hairy self turned into a darker blonde hairy self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now wax (underarms, bikini, eyebrows), epilate(legs) and thread(upper lip) and I can't see myself ever shaving again. I would have loved my mother to give a bit more guidance in the hair removal area, so I think it's a good thing you are helping your daughter, plus if she starts now things will be so much easier for her in the future - even for me after a year of no shaving my hair grows back more sparse and alot finer


----------



## amandaxx (Jun 18, 2008)

I started shaving (legs, arms, underarms, stomach, and my entire bikini area) when I was 10, and got my first eyebrow wax when I was 11.
Well technically I first shaved my legs when I was six. Me and my friend we're playing grown-up in my moms closet and we found razors.... Yeah that didn't turn out to good..

I'm going to get another eyebrow wax soon but since my first one I've just been plucking.
I guess I started shaving really early!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 18, 2008)

I started shaving when I was 12- my mom noticed I was getting really self-conscious about it. I didn't have my eyebrows waxed until after high school! I wish my mom had taken me much earlier, as I looked horrible with my pasty white skin and black eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have my brows waxed and I pluck them, and I have to shave the goatee- oye... I'm saving up for laser treatment.  Haven't tried an epilator- I'll have to look into it since you all have had success with them


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I started shaving my legs at around 11/12 i think, and i think i just did it on my own with a razor i found in my bathroom, i didn't tell my mum or anythiing lol and i've been shaving since. I can't remember when i started to shave my armpits though... as for 'down there' i started shaving when i was 14 i think.

As for the rest of my body hair i just bleach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (including my facial hair)_

 
How often do you bleach your facial hair?


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

I would do it. I wish my mom would have helped me out like that. I tried to use a razor to make mine better. Not a good idea.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 22, 2008)

Seventh grade.  Gym class gave me a horrible opportunity to discover and compare my hairy ass legs to other gals.  I was 13.  I went home that night and DRY shaved with my mom's razor and marvelled at the change the next day in gym.  NEVER EVER EVER dry shave.  I swear that's why my legs are so dry all the time - that one time just ruined them for life.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't exactly remember when exactly I realized I was hairy.. more like the kids started teasing me.
It was absolutely horrible.
Just the worst ever.
My parents didn't let me do anything about it till 6th grade I could only shave the pits.
My legs weren't allowed to be touched until 8th grade (thank god for cream removers my mom despises razors) 
And then when I hit highschool I just did whatever.
It was horrible though. Kids are mean and I've had so many problems because of their teasing. Let your kids do what they have to. It's better for them to learn the right way young than to shave off their eyebrows on their own.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 25, 2008)

I started shaving around age 11 or 12. But as for my brows and lip I was in my early 30s before I started having them waxed. My mom just wasn't into make-up and all the girly stuff so I just never knew better. I started taking my daughter to get her brows waxed when she was about 11, in sixth grade. She's 19 now and just starting to get some fine hairs around her lip that are bothering her so next waxing trip that will be taken care of as well. I wish I had had more help in this area when I was younger.


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 17, 2008)

This is an old thread but i totally relate so i'm gunna post!

I am super hairy and I have been since I was like 11 years old.  Yeah, the kids made fun of me too, and it really hurt.  Now I am still self conscious about it because I am seriously hairier than any woman on this green earth!  I have fair skin and black hair all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If she has any hair on her face definitely do what you can for her.  I know you said you have facial hair too, and so u can feel the pain.  i wish my parents had paid for laser for me when i was little but we couldn't afford it.  Sigh, I guess I just wanted to vent.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 17, 2008)

I know how t was for me so when my daughters get to that point i will make sure i take the to get it taken care of. i know my middle one is going to be hairy. poor thing.
my mom didn't believe in those types of thing but i do. i get critized my my in law that my girls can't get waxed until they are 18 yeah right. and listen to this no shaving  till then either.


----------



## Korms (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think I started properly shaving my legs until I was about 13/14.  I was super self concious about being the only girl in my year with full leg hair!  My parents told me I couldn't start shaving because they couldn't afford to buy me razors so I had to wait until birthdays and if I got a bit of money, use that to buy razors.


----------



## jenavii (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish mom + Mexican dad = white girl with DARK hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My mom bought all the shaving necessities for me when I was about 11, but I was too scared to use them! Until one day in 7th grade, I heard some girls walking behind me say “Eow, look how hairy her legs are!” I went home and shaved them that dad. I started “cleaning” my eyebrows at 12!  Middle school kids can be the cruelest! I think you should take her to wax her eyebrows!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 8, 2008)

I would have to say I'm blessed to have generally pale hair. The hair on my legs isn't very noticeable and takes me ages to grow it out so i can get it waxed. Though the hair on my upper/inner and back thighs is dark as and grows so fast, I had shaving them because it gets prickly and hurts to walk. I've used creams and they just sting so I'm gunna some how get some courage and get them waxed with my bikini line.... its just trying to trim them thats gunna be a bitch, they're long but very spares (sp?). It's also the same for my bikini line... though not long just annoying to trim... again shaving and creams just aren't right for me. I even find after trimming it can be uncomfortable to walk. I'm a waitress so I walk alot, unfortunately I have to choose the ability to walk over neatness down there.

ARG I hate body hair lol.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I noticed some hair on places I didn't want/expect it after mixing two kinds of birth control pills like 5 yrs ago, it's really crap, I was desperate so I used friends pills, so sorry I did that now! think I'm gonna get those removed for good with laser when I stop spending my money online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for now I just pluck them out!


----------

